# Short ears standing, 6 weeks old, blue eyes -GSD mix?



## Blessed (Dec 12, 2015)

I purchased a puppy last Sunday. I was told it's 5 weeks old and that it's a purebred without papers. I don't care if she's purebred or not. I'm thinking she's not because her ears are very short and already erect. She also has blue eyes. Will they change color later? I've only had one puppy in my life (rest were rescue adult dogs) so I don't remember much puppy stuff. I'm very glad I found this site. I want to raise her right and healthy. She is doing exceptionally well with potty training and only had a few oops inside. This was a pleasant surprise to me. Just figured out a name for her yesterday - Angel.


----------



## Blessed (Dec 12, 2015)

Here's more photos of Angel. She was the runt of the litter and weighs only five pounds at 6 weeks old. I'm blessed that she's not afraid of loud noises, likes to cuddle, and adorable!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Most puppies and babies have blue eyes. The pigment comes in later. You do know though that 6 weeks is too young to leave the litter and sets you up for potential issues later. You might be dealing with bite inhibition issues soon. Puppies learn to moderate their bite playing with littermates. Read up on the puppy section of this forum and research puppies at 6 weeks old. Don't know about pure-bredness. Maybe too early to tell.


----------



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

Nope not all babies have blue eyes. My babies are Asian Indian + Northern European mix, both with dark -almost dark moss / cow-poop green eyes which turned to golden brown and soft brown in 2 cases.

And both babies, very light skinned.

That GSD looks so cute... like a GSD + hedgehog mix! :wild:


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Big Brown Eyes said:


> Nope not all babies have blue eyes. My babies are Asian Indian + Northern European mix, both with dark -almost dark moss / cow-poop green eyes which turned to golden brown and soft brown in 2 cases.
> 
> And both babies, very light skinned.
> 
> That GSD looks so cute... like a GSD + hedgehog mix! :wild:


I did say most... not all.


----------



## Blessed (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for the information. I haven't had a puppy in many many years. Now this is a new thing to me. I have been reading a lot on this site to give Angel the best life I can. Yes, she is nippy now. I'm doing as one reader suggested and directing her to a puppy teething toy and praising her when she takes it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The ears can be up at that age, and the eyes may be light because it is so young. 

Will the breeder take it back for 2 more weeks and then you and then you can pick her back up? In the long run she'll be a much better dog for being with her littermates and mom that extra time...

Finding Choosing Buying and Bringing Home a new Puppy Pup.

Finding a puppy: When to bring your puppy home - Dogtime

Training Your Puppy


----------



## Blessed (Dec 12, 2015)

Big Brown Eyes, she reminds me of a badger because of her ears. But definitely a hedgehog is much cuter and nicer than a badger!


----------



## Blessed (Dec 12, 2015)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> The ears can be up at that age, and the eyes may be light because it is so young.
> 
> Will the breeder take it back for 2 more weeks and then you and then you can pick her back up? In the long run she'll be a much better dog for being with her littermates and mom that extra time...
> 
> ...


No. He's far from me. I think she's bonded with me. When she's tired, she comes to me and climbs on my lap to sleep. She comes to me when hungry too.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Big Brown Eyes said:


> Nope not all babies have blue eyes. My babies are Asian Indian + Northern European mix, both with dark -almost dark moss / cow-poop green eyes which turned to golden brown and soft brown in 2 cases.
> 
> And both babies, very light skinned.
> 
> That GSD looks so cute... like a GSD + hedgehog mix! :wild:


 ?? children (not dogs) ??

the eyes are normal for a pup that age .
the ears are normal for a pup that age .
some stand early , may go down later ,
some stand early and stay up .


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cute pup!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Blessed, please take a chance to read the links I attached so you can fix as much as you can ...

Have fun, she's adorable.


----------



## Blessed (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks Rzznstar. Maggie, I'll read those today. Thanks


----------



## Blessed (Dec 12, 2015)

Maggie, I read those articles. Thank you. Well, at least I did some things right when I got her. I saw both parents, saw where she lived, interacted with her and her siblings before I got her. They sent me home with a lunch bag of her food and a collar. I've been potty training her correctly - even though I don't like getting up in the middle of the night to take her out - I do. I bring her to work with me so that she's not alone for long amounts of time. She cries when she wants outside. When she's tired, she'll cry too. Occasionally I'll hold her until she goes to sleep but other times I let her cry. She'll sometimes just come over to my desk and sleep near my chair. I put her in my jacket when we go into a public building and she's calm with that. I do need to do leash training correctly. I'm glad that was in the information. Yay! I'm getting on the right track of me being trained to train her.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Well even if you don't care..  looks to be purebred. The blue haze over puppy eyes goes away with age. Most have it. Zeus had bluish eyes as a puppy and they turned brown. As for the ears its common for a gsd puppy to have erect ears as a baby.


----------

